

10 Rules of User Experience (Google) - wensing
http://www.google.com/intl/en/corporate/ux.html

======
tptacek
This would be more interesting if any of their principles defied conventional
wisdom. As it is, it's no different from those "honesty, compassion,
efficiency" company mission statements. Also, as I read it, I keep picturing
the Google Mail inbox browse.

~~~
redorb
whats so unconventional about Google's rules, is they apply them instead of
just having them.

~~~
tptacek
Referring you again to the GMail Inbox browse.

------
wmeredith
Wordled: <http://wordle.net/gallery/Google_User_Experience_Guidlines>

------
jwesley
11\. Put ugly little text ads everywhere.

~~~
omouse
Better than Flash and the gifs of old.

------
edw519
_The most essential features and text are placed in the easiest-to-find
locations. Unnecessary clicks, typing, steps, and other actions are
eliminated._

Then why does the "Advanced Search" button on the Advanced Search page fall
below the fold on 800 x 600 screens? Ugh.

